# Jetting contracts



## plungerboy (Oct 17, 2013)

Hi guy

Have a rookie question about jetting contracts. Do you offer them? Do you like them? Do you have lots of limitations in them, like only during normal hours? I'm just getting a feel for if I should try and offer them or have them call when needed 

Thanks


----------



## TheDrainGuy (Jan 1, 2014)

plungerboy said:


> Hi guy Have a rookie question about jetting contracts. Do you offer them? Do you like them? Do you have lots of limitations in them, like only during normal hours? I'm just getting a feel for if I should try and offer them or have them call when needed Thanks


Absolutely! 👍
Preventative maintenance contracts.
The majority of my jet work is P/M.


----------



## plungerboy (Oct 17, 2013)

TheDrainGuy said:


> Absolutely! ddc4d
> Preventative maintenance contracts.
> The majority of my jet work is P/M.


would you be willing to share some of the content of your contract with me. I am trying to get a grasp of the verbiage/concept of a maintence agreement 

I saw this on line but I am not understanding it. 

http://leducanddexter.westcounty.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/07/hydro-jetting-maintenance-plan.doc


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

I understand most or that except the different levels of hydro jet. To me that sounds like charging to use the right tool for the job


----------



## Letterrip (Jul 28, 2013)

TheDrainGuy said:


> ddc4d


Sorry, but what is this??


----------



## TheDrainGuy (Jan 1, 2014)

plungerboy said:


> would you be willing to share some of the content of your contract with me. I am trying to get a grasp of the verbiage/concept of a maintence agreement I saw this on line but I am not understanding it. http://leducanddexter.westcounty.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/07/hydro-jetting-maintenance-plan.doc


Honestly... I don't make up contracts in that way. It's more or less a verbal agreement that I track on a calendar. The customer isn't bound and there is no obligations or membership fee. I call them a couple weeks ahead of time and confirm the date and time.

Larger jobs like stacks from the roof on multi story buildings and multiple manholes that sometimes turn into all day jobs or in some cases multiple days I write proposals. I usually make them good for 30 days and ask them to sign and fax it to me and after I receive it we can schedule the job.


----------

